# Reconditioning Faded Sights



## hfl73 (Feb 6, 2008)

While visiting a local gun shop a Sig 226 in 9mm caught my eye. It is an older model in pretty good shape and I am considering buying it, but the white dots on the sights are faded. The gun would be used mostly for indoor range use. Any suggestions on how I can brighten up the sights? My 55+ year old eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Several suggestions:

1 - nail polish in your most vivid or favorite color
2 - plastic model paint in your most vivid or favorite color
3 - Aftermarket sights like Trijicon or the night sights
4 - Check at your local best well supplied gun store as they also should have site paint available.

You may have to repaint them over the years but it works pretty well.

I am getting ready to paint the sights on my LCP as they are barely visible in black.

Let us know what you end up using.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Or just get these for the front: http://www.cdnninvestments.com/sig9mfrnisin.html

You can also try the Nitesiters (banner at the top of this page: http://www.nitesiters.com/. I bought a set just to try out...not bad.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The white dots I have encountered are Laquer Paint. A quick wipe with a rag soaked in Laquer thinner will freshen them up by removing the top layer of paint. Fingernail polish remover (Laquer thinner) and a Q tip will work wonders also.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

First choice (free for most): Laquer thinner and a q-tip.
Second Choice (most expensive): Trijicons (Night sights).
Third Choice (cheap and effective): Nitesighters.

Buying a used Sig in good shape? No question and good buy.

JeffWard


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

hfl73 said:


> While visiting a local gun shop a Sig 226 in 9mm caught my eye. It is an older model in pretty good shape and I am considering buying it, but the white dots on the sights are faded. The gun would be used mostly for indoor range use. Any suggestions on how I can brighten up the sights? My 55+ year old eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks.


Midway sells a site paint kit. It has a bunch of different colors including a few that will glow. I've used it and am really happy with it. Here's a couple links.
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=714524

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=168586


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

hfl73 said:


> Any suggestions on how I can brighten up the sights? My 55+ year old eyes aren't what they used to be. Thanks.


I recommend trying the Nitesiters. Work well for brightening up the white dots for daytime and work very well as night sights also. I liked my first one so well I ordered 2 more. Can't go wrong for the price. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## boildown (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't know if I trust stick on sights


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Meps or TFO's, IMO. They're what I have on mine.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*Night sights*

How long will Night sights stay aglow and if they become dull what can be done


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

My first set of Trijicons (installed in 1991) faded significantly and were replaced about 5 years later with a set of Meprolights. They are still fine though certainly not as bright as they were when new. I think the industry average is between 5 and 8 or 10 years. I only shoot my P226 at indoor ranges or in daylight conditions but those eyes are still glowing in the dark when I check them. When they dim too much for your tolerance, they should be replaced.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*Night Sights*

Can they be sent into Sig to have them replaced or how do you go about it?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The tritium is contained in glass vials. They are inserted into holes drilled into the sight base. "Recycling/Reconditioning" of these sights by having the vials removed and replace MAY be something the individual manufacturer could do, however I do not know if any of them perform this service. I've just replaced the whole set myself (I have a SiG sight tool). I imagine that if you contacted Meprolight, Trijicon or any of the others, they would have answers for you. SiG uses Meprolights and if you sent you slide back to them, they would replace the sights (as a whole assembly) and not deal with the vials. What SiG or any other firearm manufacturer does with the "old" ones is would be speculative. They may send them back to their vendors for such recycling but anything I say as to the specifics would be a WAG.


----------



## cruce (Feb 28, 2009)

*sights*

My Sig is in for service, I will call and see if they can replace since they have it in there service, not sure if they will, but worth a try.

Thanks again for the Info


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

Personally, I used the Bright while nail polish with toothpick application method. I can see it and it will not fade, maybe chip but not fade.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

In my CCW class, a class-mate there had a FN pistol with testers model paint flourescent orange "dotted" in the front sight only. It looked great to me.. He said just a dab in the front site and prop up the slide so the paint pools in the indent until dry. Nice thing is also that the front site color difference makes it more distinguished as well. Not exactly glow in the dark, but a blaze orange color that's very easy to see, and inexpensively done.


----------

